# Leisure TIme Snow Removal



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

A few shop pics. Hasn't snowed that much later, getting a little bored.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

You have a gas pump at your work/ yard?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have two now, one for off road diesel, one for gasoline. Use for the mowers, had some left over so was using it up. I don't like it too sit long. I would like to get a 1000 gallon for the trucks so I can run through another filter since I go through so many fuel filters no with the new diesel fuel


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Cutter1;1171110 said:


> I have two now, one for off road diesel, one for gasoline. Use for the mowers, had some left over so was using it up. I don't like it too sit long. I would like to get a 1000 gallon for the trucks so I can run through another filter since I go through so many fuel filters no with the new diesel fuel


Oh thats cool! Yeah i hate the dirty look we get in the morning from other gas station customers while we're filling up our mowers and other gas cans!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

We fill up at the end of the day. Less time, guys want to get home. Have it wired too a timer inside the shop, can't pump it unledd timer is on and they don't forget too turn the pump off.Stopping at the gas station was costing me too much. Coffee, sandwiches, ********. Now no stopping during the day, bring your lunch.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

what brand is that back-blade? That looks sweet!


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i like the back blade aswell


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey nice shop. I seen one of your trucks at Murray auto electric last week when I buying some stuff.
Did you ever sell your dump or is that the one in the first pic?

Good luck this year.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Cutter1;1171119 said:


> We fill up at the end of the day. Less time, guys want to get home. Have it wired too a timer inside the shop, can't pump it unledd timer is on and they don't forget too turn the pump off.*Stopping at the gas station was costing me too much. Coffee, sandwiches, ********. Now no stopping during the day, bring your lunch*.


Yeah. The time adds up.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I still have the dump, didn't want to put out the money for a new one so I kept it. Replacing it was around 72k. I was at Murray getting a hydraulic line for a skid loader I think. I'm always there.  THe back blade is a snowman I think?? It works great the guys love it, We pull out the drives at a bunch of condos and then push it with the other truck down the street.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1171114 said:


> Oh thats cool! Yeah i hate the dirty look we get in the morning from other gas station customers while we're filling up our mowers and other gas cans!


Give em' a dirty look back. Doing this job, I've long since stopped caring what other people thought. I also have to agree with the below statement of the gas station taking time. And then you got the who stops there even when he's expected on a job and does not have to fill up.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Its worked out good. They pull in right up to the pump. They have a check list to go through. Check oil in trucks mowers, fill up, tire pressure. There is a dumpster right there for all there crap in the truck. Back the trailer inside and its ready for the next day.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice, Man your probably he only guy in pittsburgh with a back blade! Kinda slow this year just alot of salting here. That is a nice shop I keep an eye out for your trucks but I dont think your over this way too much


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I get more people asking me about the back blade. Just can't understand it. Kind of funny. I don't go out my area too much. Unless your east you won't see me.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Cutter1;1173663 said:


> I get more people asking me about the back blade. Just can't understand it. Kind of funny. I don't go out my area too much. Unless your east you won't see me.


Yeah Thats wht I figured I know all about them because I read about them on here but have yet to see one in pittsburgh. Yeah nether do I unless I have to travel out that way for a part or something


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I'll take salt runs all year long!!!


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice pics same here not much snow this year in Erie only like 20 inches in the city last year we got dumped on the lake is freezing up so dont know how much longer lake effect snow will be around. this week no snow temps by the end in the upper 40 good luck with your season.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Suppose to be 50 degrees and rain saturday here. Of course, I have winter classic tickets.  I thought the lake would be frozen by now with the cold december.


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

I work all around Pittsburgh. I agree.. I have never seen another truck with the back blade. I also have condos. How efficient is it? Do you use it for anything else other then parking spots?

This weather is garbage. I swear in the past 3 years every time we hit 40-50 in the winter it rains a quarter inch at least. Money flying out of my wallet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

PGHplowguy;1176843 said:


> I work all around Pittsburgh. I agree.. I have never seen another truck with the back blade. I also have condos. How efficient is it? Do you use it for anything else other then parking spots?
> 
> This weather is garbage. I swear in the past 3 years every time we hit 40-50 in the winter it rains a quarter inch at least. Money flying out of my wallet.


Just think last year we had a warmup for 3weeks in January, and then Febuary came!Thumbs Up


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

O ya.. I hear you. It was a nice break. Took my bike out a few days. Then came working for 84 straight hours.

How is driving with the back blade on? Looks a bit wide, does it move at all or that is how it stays while in transit?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

You definetly have to pay attention while driving around. It sticks out a good bit. I have used it too plow some other things, so far I'm very happy with it. It works real good with the condo drives. plus with the wings, you don't have any roll off. I reinforced the mount, so when it is up it hardly moves around.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

good looking shop you have there. 

We have pumps in our yard as well. main switch inside office needs to be turned on, and each foreman has to punch in a code to turn on the pump outside as well. this way we know who is pumping what amount of fuel, how often, etc..... that way nobody can steal any fuel without us knowing about it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Cutter1;1178187 said:


> You definetly have to pay attention while driving around. It sticks out a good bit. I have used it too plow some other things, so far I'm very happy with it. It works real good with the condo drives. plus with the wings, you don't have any roll off. I reinforced the mount, so when it is up it hardly moves around.


i've never used one of those but i do condos as well. Do those have a trip spring also?
I know one of those would be nice to have but the condos i do most of them have speed bumps are those an issue?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1178723 said:


> i've never used one of those but i do condos as well. Do those have a trip spring also?
> I know one of those would be nice to have but the condos i do most of them have speed bumps are those an issue?


Look close at the picture.....Looks like some trip springs to me!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

masternate42;1178730 said:


> Look close at the picture.....Looks like some trip springs to me!


oh yeah your right whoops!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Yes it has springs on it.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Some of the trucks on the shop today after we were out salting...


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pinky Demon;1172139 said:


> Give em' a dirty look back. Doing this job, I've long since stopped caring what other people thought.


Aint that the truth!

My employee thinks I'm the most "my give a F is broken" guy that hes ever run across. 
:laughing:


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

a bit bored. Took these the other day while I was waiting for him to finish


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Is that yours and does it go out on the streets? what horsepower does it have? and what size pusher is it? Thanks


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Ya its one of mine. It stays out on two sites for the season. Its a small Kubota. It has 30hp. I actually built the pusher in house since I could not find a small one for it. Its around 6 foot.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have pics of us building the mini pusher. They are on my office computer I will put them on tomorrow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

being in Pittsburgh What do you think a 50hp machine could handle? would a 10ft be to much even though we dont get a ton of snow here? Would a custom 9ft one work? or an 8ft???


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the hoist in the shop!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Thank you!! Comes in handy to have the lift.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice setup do ypu have a fleet pic?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

have a partial fleet pic. Let me check.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Here are three of them


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics and shop! I can't even see the hoist under that truck, what kind of hoist is it? With no top to it, does it have a bump on the floor you have to drive over?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Its a old lift. Air over Hydrauilc. Its all in the ground. The concrete is a bit higher than the rest of the garage. Came with the shop.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

You run every brand truck huh!?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

deere615;1451576 said:


> You run every brand truck huh!?


Looks like he doesnt discriminate! As long as its Red it goes! haha!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Personally think they all suck doesnt matter which kind they are!!


----------

